# Zip des Interace Add-ons



## visomo (5. Juli 2005)

Hi,

Gibt es das Blasc Add-On auch als reines Zip? Da ich WoW am Mac spiele, kann ich die Setup Datei nicht ausfuehren.

Desweiteren wuerde mich interessieren, wie die Upload Schnittstelle aussieht, damit ich mir ggf. ein Script schreiben kann, das den Upload automatisiert.

Uebrigens habe ich nichts ueber die Suche gefunden, weil die nur mehr als 4 Buchstaben erlaubt. o.O

Gruss
visomo


----------



## Nyana (5. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht kann B3N dir da helfen ... der Profiler für das Interface müßte ja reichen - das LUA müßtest Du dann nur manuell uploaden und da kommen dann die Probleme, wenn Du zu viele Addons benutzt ist die Datei zu groß.

BLASC filtert da nur die benötigten Dateien raus .. aber BLASC als solches gibt es derzeit ja leider nicht für MAC. 

Ich hoffe B3N liest das hier - falls nicht, schreib ihm kurz eine PM.


----------



## B3N (5. Juli 2005)

ftp://ftp.planet-multiplayer.de/sites/rpg...ASCProfiler.zip

Hier gibts das Interaface AddOn, in der aktuellen Version. Entpacken, WoW starten und nachdem du das Spiel beendet hast, deine SavedVariables.lua unter www.blasc.de => manueller Upload einspielen.


PS: Da unser FTP-Server im Moment Probleme macht, wirst du Probleme haben mit dem Download, einfach später versuchen. :>


----------



## Nyana (5. Juli 2005)

So interesse halber ... wie spielt sich WoW denn so auf dem MAC .. welche Hardware Version benötigt man da für WoW ?


----------



## Elmono (7. Juli 2005)

Bin zwar nicht der Ersteller, aber aus eigener Erfahrung:

iBook: Grausam. Ruckelt trotz niedrigster Details teilweise. Selten über 30fps - 32MB VRAM sind halt nicht die Welt.

iMac G5: Gut mit fast vollen Details spielbar.

Da ich selber leider nur das iBook habe, nutze ich mittlerweile wieder einen PC zum WoW zocken. Gearbeitet wird aber nur am Mac. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (7. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## B3N (8. Juli 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info.
> [post="94782"][/post]​



Macht 5 ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## visomo (12. Juli 2005)

Ah, da hat ja doch jmd. geantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab' ich wohl doch vergessen, mich per eMail benachrichtigen zu lassen. Wie auch immer. Danke fuer den Link.

Ich spiele an einem PowerBook, 1,67GHz mit 1GB RAM und einer Radeon 9700 Mobility mit 128MB. Spielt sich gut. Einstriche muss ich bei der Sichtweite machen, die liegt bei ca. 1/3. Aber ich bin auch jmd. der keine Probleme hat mit 10-15 fps durch die Gegend zu rennen, wenn es dafuer huebscher aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

